# missing uxcore.dll



## popster8 (May 23, 2008)

I use windows 7,but I imagine the the process will be the same. Conduct a find for uxcore.dll in your registry("regedit" ) and delete any references to uxcore that you cannot find in a corresponding program file. For example in programs that no longer exist. I found the link in "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Shared". I completed my search for any additonal uxcore.dll and there were no others. I hope this helps others with the same problem. PS- do not forget to made a complete copy of you registry before you begin.

Here's a link to help you get the uxcore.dll, If it is missing: http://dllcentral.com/uxcore.dll/12.0.1111.1005/


----------

